# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  I hate Father's Day

## nothing

I don't care if that makes me a horrible person, I still hate it. I don't know what to say to the guy, whenever I try to communicate with him I feel like I'm five years old again. I also hate Mother's Day (awful, I know) and every other "holiday" that tries to make me feel guilty for being anxious and not knowing how to be sappy. 

 ::@:

----------


## SmileyFace

Ya... although my relationship with my dad is a little better than with my mom, I'm not too fond of these holidays. Talking to him is sometimes like talking to a brick. He acts like you're not even there, and he is definitely not a sappy person either. I don't hug him, and he doesn't hug me. He used to always push me away whenever I tried to hug him as a kid.

My mom makes me feel obligated to be all sappy with him, when he's such a stone-faced person. It's frustrating. I was invited by some coworkers to join them tomorrow for a marathon run, but I had to turn it down because I knew my mom would give me a lot of [BEEP] for not staying home and celebrating Father's Day.

----------


## L

Yup - my boyfriend's sisters are all father soppy on facebook this morning and I am like puke - my dad and I do not do that. I suggested to mum we go out for dinner for father's day and she said no...so you see the love...not

----------


## nothing

I knew I couldn't be the only one, lol. I sent him a simple email greeting, but that's it. I haven't physically spoken to him since I moved to another state in 2008 and I don't know that I ever will again.

----------


## Inscrutable Banana

My biological father ran off when I was a baby and there was never anyone to replace him, so today doesn't mean much to me.

----------


## Keddy

My dad is an asshole and made me feel ashamed of my sexuality and my diagnoses and kicked me out of his house, and brainwashed my mother into hating me as well, so I will not be doing anything for Father's Day except maybe putting up my middle finger.

----------

